# Who's near Derry?



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Ladies

I've not been around FF for a couple of months as after a really trying year and loss in February I needed a break.  However, I moved over to NI in August and although I'm having a great time here and love the place, I am still a bit short of friends!     So today when I checked on here for messages as I do every couple of weeks I thought a-ha!  I'll go on the location board for NI and see who's who and if I can't make myself some friends!   

Hello ladies 

Tell me what's your name and where do you come from? (Those old enough to remember Cilla and Blind Date will recognise that line )

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Amanda

How are you? Welcome to the board the girls are fantastic. Im Jillian aka Jillyhen,33 years old and i live in Coleraine.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Amanda 

Meant to say love your profile pic, is that your golden lab?


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Amanda


There is a support group meting tonight (Wed 10th Nov) in Altnagelvin Hospital, Derry at 7.30pm.  If you are interested in attending then please contact me on 07837-987562.  You will get the chance to meet others from Derry.  Why not come along to the Information Day in Templepatrick on 27 Nov - see separate posting.


Regards


Shazd, I N UK


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Amanda ,im from Derry ,I remember reading your story on the other board      there is actually a few of on ere from the maiden city ,some are more lurkers at the moment though.Like Sharon has said in previous post there is a support group run in hospital grounds ...great bunch of ladies who have been a great support to me   .
So whats taken you to Derry ? (im so nosey) thats one heck of a night we are having out there at the moment think my roof is going to blow off.Im not on FF as much as i would like to at the moment just had a wee baby girl at the weekend but will def be about from time to time ...look forward to a chat .
Emma x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Emak

Congrats on the new arrival. I must remember about those meetings


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi 

I live in the Derry area but dont go to the meetings as ive had so much failure that i dont really gel well with others who are still cycling and having positive outcomes and i just find it hurts me more to meet with ppl and they always seem to have success and move on and im left behind, its a lonely journery

rosebud


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey  I'm from Coleraine, my OH is from Derry tho, so we're there a few times a week! I'm 26 and she's 22 and we're TTC using a known donor at home 

About the support group in Altnagelvin, is it just for people doing IVF/IUI etc? I've had 6 early miscarriages the past 12 months, and can't seem to find any groups etc to go to! I've been refered to the Royal for more testing yesterdy, but was told there's a 12 month waiting list


----------

